# Turntable/lazy susan for dollhouse



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone. What turntable/lazy susan would be best for this dollhouse? I've seen then rated for hundreds of pounds - at least the larger ones. This probably weights 30 pounds. Plan to have the turntable under that brown board.

Thanks very much.


----------

